# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Ravenloft Interest Check

## Darius Vibrtrar

So. Im interested in Running the Cataclysm modules again. 

THE CATACLYSM IS ON THE HORIZON

_These are the early days of the mists. Long ago when the mists were newly reaching out to pull unsuspecting souls into their grasp the Vampire Strahd and the Lich Azalin set their fang upon each other, each bound by the dark powers, seeking a way to destroy the other and gain a way to escape this hell in the multiverse. A Vistani seer has foreseen a group of outsiders would come and save the land of mists from utter destruction, who they are, and how this will occur is unknown, but you may be the heros of legend._
*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?
Pathfinder 1st Edition
2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?
Ravenloft 1st n 2nd Edition will be converted for Pathfinder via the DM. Yall are going old school with new toys. 
3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?
3-4
4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?
These forums or Discord, depending on the availabilty of the group, all play by post though
5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?
2nd level
6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?
Standard starting wealth by level for 2nd level (1,000gp)
7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?
So. No Spheres of Magic, no Path of War. Psionics are okay. Otherwise no 3rd party. 
8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?
Humans and those who can pass for human will likely face the least amount of resistance. but if you wanna pick hard mode, you can submit anything thats 1st party or psionic based. 
9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?
Yall are heros of legends foretold. 35 point buy, and average HP minimum. 
d6 =4, d8=5, d10 =6, d12=7
You can roll dice for HP if you wanna try to roll higher than average, but if you roll below, you can raise to average. 
10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?
Be Heroic. but Ravenloft Encourages evil acts. The dark powers will give dark gifts for dark acts. If you are gonna try and play an evil anti-hero, you may end up becoming part of the land of mist
11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?
Multiclassing is at will, with no penalties.
12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?
You make yours, I will make mine and any of yours I deem necessary, such as Perception.
13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.
No Guns. Sorry, No Gunslingers. Background Skills are being used. You can use the Feat Tax Rules
14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?
Keep it brief and interesting. Cover the basics of your character, but I don't need a novel.
15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?
It is a published series of 6 modules, so it will likely have a bit of everything in it.
16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?
psionics, plus anything published by Paizo. If it seems to not be a good fit for the game, check with me and I will let you know if it is appropriate.

----------


## Lioslaith

So, would an Aasimar Inquisitor vampire hunter be too weird for this?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Not too weird. Could pass as a pretty human unless u ham it up

----------


## Kvard51

I'd love to be in on his one. 

Might try an Inquisitor.  Let me see what appeals.

Is VMC on the table?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Inquisitive are fine

But what do you mean by VMC?

----------


## Palanan

VMC is shorthand for Variant Multiclassing.  In essence you trade feats for class features from another class.

Also, interested.



EDIT: For those of us not that familiar with Ravenloft, where's the best place to get an overview, preferably without game spoilers?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Oh. Its basically multiclassing without archetype access or losing your favored class bonus, in exchange for feats. Hrm. Yea VMC approved.


Ravenloft, the land of mists is a land of many isolated countries with differently flavored Gothic horror.  Each "domain" is especially a jail cell for an individual who has done a great evil, trapped thier by an ominous entity known as "the dark powers" they are often trapped in their own personal hell and tortured in unique ways. Strahd being the most famous, an immortal vampire who slew his brother to attain his fiance, who committed suicide in response, she now keeps reincarnation as strahd continues to look for her again and again, while she keeps turning him down and dying. Etc etc. 

In this game you will be going through other "domains" that are less famous and iconic than the domain of barovia in which strahd lives

----------


## Lioslaith

> Oh. Its basically multiclassing without archetype access or losing your favored class bonus, in exchange for feats. Hrm. Yea VMC approved.
> 
> 
> Ravenloft, the land of mists is a land of many isolated countries with differently flavored Gothic horror.  Each "domain" is especially a jail cell for an individual who has done a great evil, trapped thier by an ominous entity known as "the dark powers" they are often trapped in their own personal hell and tortured in unique ways. Strahd being the most famous, an immortal vampire who slew his brother to attain his fiance, who committed suicide in response, she now keeps reincarnation as strahd continues to look for her again and again, while she keeps turning him down and dying. Etc etc. 
> 
> In this game you will be going through other "domains" that are less famous and iconic than the domain of barovia in which strahd lives


Ahhhh, not against strahd specifically.  I might do a paladin or the like instead.

----------


## DigoDragon

I'll submit my adventurous tiefling wizard, Rosalina Rivet for consideration.

*Spoiler: Quick Background*
Show

Rosalina is a "mostly" self-taught spellcaster, picking up much of her knowledge from books and scrolls rummaged out of libraries and bargain bins after she went from arcane teacher to arcane teacher and not getting more than a few months in her studies before the teacher kicked her out for, and this is quoting them, "shenanigans". A quick study, she put her magical skills to use, experimenting on various subjects and collecting that information to understand magic. Few mentors like their labs becoming fire hazards.

Her earliest memories are from the orphanage she grew up in, so she assumed that her parents abandoned her. Yeah, try getting a night's sleep sharing a bed with two other kids who want to throw pillow-fights and your horns catch those annoying pillowcase ends. She was kicked out early by her perspective, on account of aging much more slowly than humans (do elves have orphanages?), but again-- fast study. Rosalina quickly figured out that magical skills sell for decent coin, so she did hedge magic for food and shelter, traveling around to find opportunities to provide services for income.

Traveling far is where she got into her current predicament-- the Mists. She can't remember exactly how she crossed worlds from there to here, but here she is and she is making the most out of her meager existence to study this realm. It isn't like she can just leave when she wants to, and it is certainly not a forgiving land. Rose knows she needs to team up with like-minded folks to survive the toughest challenges of these lands.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Hey @DigoDragon

I like where you are going with Rosalina, but if you could adjust the languages known to standard PF as seen here.
https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/linguistics/

----------


## Bunny Commando

Posting interest, would start working on my character this weekend.
Quick question about the background, do the characters have to be outlanders or they could also be natives of Ravenloft?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

For this game I'm asking for outlanders

----------


## Kaworu

I'm interested. Maybe as Rogue True Professional, either magic scholar or a detective? What do you guys think? :)

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

There will be mysteries and a need for skills,  not just holy warriors,  not a bad plan to go rogue.

----------


## Kaworu

Okay, I will go with magical librarian (Rogue True Professional) then :)

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

My apologies, I thought you meant conceptionally, not that you were asking for a third party archetype. 

I'm not looking for anything 3rd party at this time outside of psionics. Sorry for the confusion

----------


## DigoDragon

> I like where you are going with Rosalina, but if you could adjust the languages known to standard PF as seen here.
> https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/linguistics/


Whoops! Alright, I fixed the list. Those were from some other game that never came to be.

----------


## Kvard51

OK, I'm going  Hunter VMC Inquisitor.  Should make for a nice Teamwork Machine by 11th (if we make it that far).

----------


## Kaworu

Hm, I was not even aware that True Professional is third party xD Okey, then I will take a look at the SRD and pick something different ;-)

EDIT: Maybe Eldritch Scoundrel?

EDIT 2: Or maybe Archivist archetype of Bard? Eh, choices... xD

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Eldritch scoundrel is fun if you are looking for a more wizardy version of a arcane trickster.  If no one else rolls an arcane caster you could be the "party wizard" lol


Though bards are great in that they are masters of social interaction. Very much needed in the lands of mist

----------


## Kaworu

I am, actually, thinking of kinda "unfulfilled wizard who's not so good at magic, yet pretty academic" xD I suppose the parents of my character hadn't had money for proper magical education and... xD

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Ahhhh

Dropped out of 2nd year of wizard community College type of wizard

----------


## Yas392

Heard of Ravenloft. Played in one exciting shortish game before it fizzled out. Will be dropping an Angsty Samsaran Mesmerist for this. Or maybe a soulknife. Is Soulknife treated as high psionic for this campaign?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Soul knife is acceptable for the game as im allowing psionics


What do you mean by high psionic?

Edit: 
Oh frequency.

Psionics are uncommon, but present, like people are aware of them. But like regular heroes they are uncommon

----------


## Bunny Commando

Submitting "Grey" Gareth for consideration.
Character is mostly complete, need just to find a decent picture for him so I could write the physical description.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Ravenloft is certainly a prison, it is very difficult to escape or even leave to a different domain within the lands of mist.

So much so there are.... alternate rules concerning certain magics. Like.... summoning. Summoned creatures will become trapped in the lands of mists if summoned. And once your spell duration is over... they may not appreciate this, if this doesn't bother you, no problem!

----------


## Spore

> Hm, I was not even aware that True Professional is third party xD Okey, then I will take a look at the SRD and pick something different ;-)
> 
> EDIT: Maybe Eldritch Scoundrel?
> 
> EDIT 2: Or maybe Archivist archetype of Bard? Eh, choices... xD


Played an archivist bard for a few years. They are pretty fun but don't expect to do anything active in a combat anytime soon. Plus the class is made awesome if the DM hands you some details about the monsters since your power is more or less knowing the monsters (so your character would know weaknesses, ways to circumvent damage reduction, stakes in the heart et cetera) which is an incredible tool to reduce metagaming. 

And in a world with horrible monsters with utterly mundane drawbacks, the archetype is even better.




> EDIT: For those of us not that familiar with Ravenloft, where's the best place to get an overview, preferably without game spoilers?


The thing is, Ravenloft is a mishmash of canon and non-canon sources, so take anything you read online with a grain of salt. The DM might have changed it for our game. Because the mists change and adapt in ever new ways to torment their Dark Lords.

(Basically through AD&D and 3.5 the source books changed so much that anything is true and false). But take the Mistipedia as an info dump. I would ignore the years (other than vaguely) and know the theme of the game is gothic horror, so maybe don't have your spells throw rainbows and glitter around.




> For this game I'm asking for outlanders


Well, there goes my idea for a Dusk Elf. But speaking of which, since Barovians have a very bad relationship with elves, how bad is the racism towards them really?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

For racism in the lands of the mist the more human you look the better. Elves are looked upon with distrust, but not open hostility. Half orc or worse, they have swear words for them and are are often publicly shown hatred.

----------


## Yas392

I guess my character needs face paint since they are blue.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Ravenloft is certainly a prison, it is very difficult to escape or even leave to a different domain within the lands of mist.
> 
> So much so there are.... alternate rules concerning certain magics. Like.... summoning. Summoned creatures will become trapped in the lands of mists if summoned. And once your spell duration is over... they may not appreciate this, if this doesn't bother you, no problem!



Oh, I see. 
Still like the idea of playing the Shadow Oracle, though. But I could just not use summons much, unless it's a life or death situation. Hope you don't mind if I made some changes to my character (basically swapped a Revelation and a spell).

----------


## Kaworu

Hm... or maybe I shall play a Scroll Scholar wizard archetype? xD Which do we need the most - a wizard, rogue or bard?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Yes, makeup and disguises, magic, very low hoods. All are acceptable methods of hiding features from the locals. 

Oh, changes are fine at this stage, I gave the info as a warning so you didn't build something you would later come to regret due to not being aware.

Hrm, well. Its all up to what you enjoy.

Rogues are skill monkeys and are useful in this setting
Bards are often welcome in new towns
Wizards are so adaptive, you can build them to do anything

----------


## Kaworu

And... and the general "make up" of the team? Which character class we do not have yet? :-P

Also, I am thinking slowly about Bard maybe, cause a lot of academic skills... xD I mean, Wizards get 2 + Int, and Bards 6 + Int xD And the list is almost the same xD

LOL, I am weird? xD ;-)

EDIT: Also, we aren't using the rules changes called "E 6" or something, obviously? xD Not that I wanna, but for some reason I subconsciously always expect it when playing Ravenloft... xD

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Nope. No E6.

Just 1st and 2nd ed ravenloft modules converted to pathfinder.

----------


## kinem

I may try this as a Bloodrager.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Oooooh. Never had someone bring a blood rager to the mist. That could be interesting 

Let's see. People have mentioned

Paladins 
Inquisiters
Sorcerers 
Oracles 
Bards
Blood ragers

Could end up being a high cha group

----------


## DigoDragon

> And... and the general "make up" of the team? Which character class we do not have yet? :-P


So far there's only been a divination wizard and a shadow oracle submitted. Lots of room available for just about anything.

----------


## tonberryking

I'mma gonna make something melee oriented, myself!

...Yeah, big surprise there, I know...

----------


## Palanan

Still interested, trying to settle on a concept.

----------


## tonberryking

> Background Skills are being used. You can use the Feat Tax Rules


This means the feat Weapon Finesse simply doesn't exist, right? If I was going for a Soul Knife archetype (nimble blade) that gave me that feat for free, what would I get now? Weapon focus/any of the normal Soul Knife bonus feats?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Take a bonus feat, soul knife oriented.

----------


## tonberryking

Okay. I have an idea for an Ezra/Mordent/Anchorite worshipping Soul Knife, but me being me, I am leaning heavily towards catfolk or android.  How hardball is hard mode if I were to go for either, regardless if they're a woman of the cloth in some capacity?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

So, in looking for outlander pcs, no natives please.

Soul knife is fine, if you would like him to be "attuned" to nature, meditation and have a personal relationship with nature that could become more in the game, sure that's fine.

As for the church, if you encounter the church in game, you can convert in-game,  sorry if that messed with your pc idea.

How hard is hardmode? Its yuck. Npcs don't help, and some will hinder,

----------


## tonberryking

But I could still play as an android, though? I'm nixing catfolk as an option because they're probably in "shoot on sight" territory, but androids are passably "pale" humans...

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

An android would be permissible, it would likely be seen as a golem by the locals, not a person, bunch of people would probably be afraid of you, some might try to steal you and sell for scrap.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I'm very interested! Not sure what PC I would offer, but I would _love_ to get to play in a dark, gritty, Ravenloft game.

Are we making PCs for submission? Or just expressing interest?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Post a pc, big 16 is in the first post

----------


## Yas392

Don't forget Mesmerist.

Samsaran is quite troublesome so I swapped to human for my mesmerist.

WiP Sheet.

----------


## kinem

Here is Ted Hundred, human bloodrager 2.

level 2 hp (1d10)[*3*], minimum 6

----------


## samduke

@Darius Vibrtrar 
possibly interested
before I commit to this game , Are you allowing in game / out of game crafting ?

Artificer / Artisan bot are listed as 3rd party but allow for crafting of things very cheaply. 

if in game / out of game crafting is a thing then would either of these be allowed?

once these are answered then I will decide on overall interest for this game

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Crafting is not going to be a focus for this game, and I'm not looking to allow 3rd party outside of psionics. No to articifer/artisan. 

If you want to buy custom items with your starting money, that's ok, but I'm going to say no to pre game crafting,  there's not going to be sufficient time in the modules for magical crafting either.

----------


## samduke

Let's see. People have mentioned

Paladins 
Inquisiters
Sorcerers 
Oracles 
Bards
Blood ragers
Soulblades
Mesmerists

@Darius Vibrtrar 
Elan, humanoid (aberrant) is this race acceptable ?
where you indicated Psionics is a thing - Psion Kineticist (Psychokinesis)

this is what i would be currently interested in, and if race approved I can probably have the build done in about 15 hours or so

----------


## Yas392

My character is complete.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Yes and elan is fine as long as you are aware of the racial stigma, and yea that psionic class is fine.

----------


## samduke

> Yes and elan is fine as long as you are aware of the racial stigma, and yea that psionic class is fine.


okay but after looking a slight modification to Egoist (Psychometabolism)

----------


## tonberryking

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2738536

Working sheet of Violet, an android who was prior mistaken for a statue that surprised everyone by coming to life, with remnant Soul Knife powers from the previous occupant of her body.

She is trying very hard to be an Anchorite, by setting a (heroic) example to attract more Mordenite followers.

However I have a question that is *possibly* a rules lawyering situation:

She is taking the nimble blade archetype. NBs get a _specific_ Blade Skill, Mind Blade Finesse, at level one (whereas most other Soul Knives get this class feature starting at level 2.) Does this mean she can start taking feats to get extra blade skills at first level, or does she have wait to get past level two to get any subsequent Blade Skills?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

If you don't get blade skills until lvl 2, you can't use lvl 1 feats to get extra blade skills, you'll have to use that feat for something else

----------


## Yas392

Adding a table to compile sheets.

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

Yas392
Surf Malima
Human Mesmerist
✓
✓

kinem
Ted Hundred
Human Bloodrager
✓
✓

tonberryking
Violet de Camille
Tiefling Wizard
✕
✕

DigoDragon
Rosalina Rivet
Tiefling Wizard
✓
✓

Bunny Commando
"Grey" Gareth
Human Oracle
✓
Mostly Complete

----------


## tonberryking

She specifically gets A blade skill at level 1 from her archetype, but that's cool; otherwise she has to wait til level 3 to start taking extra ones.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Forgot to edit my previous post, but I would say my character is complete.

----------


## DigoDragon

> Adding a table to compile sheets.


I think you put the wrong concept on Tonberryking's character. ^^

----------


## samduke

@Darius Vibrtrar
I did not see this but could have been missed, how many traits are we allow 2-3 with drawback?



Table of Applicants

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

Yas392
Surf Malima
Human Mesmerist
✓
✓

kinem
Ted Hundred
Human Bloodrager
✓
✓

tonberryking
Violet de Camille
Android Soul Knife
✕
✕

DigoDragon
Rosalina Rivet
Tiefling Wizard
✓
✓

Bunny Commando
"Grey" Gareth
Human Oracle
✓
Complete

Samduke
Millie
Elan Psion (Egosit)
✓
Complete



added my entry

edited

----------


## Bunny Commando

@Yas392 @samduke

My character should be stated as complete now, thanks.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

2-3 traits with drawback is fine yes

If the archtype gives a lvl 1 blade skill then you can swap finesse for a extra blade skill feat.

----------


## samduke

> 2-3 traits with drawback is fine yes
> 
> If the archtype gives a lvl 1 blade skill then you can swap finesse for a extra blade skill feat.


okay well HP says average and nothing about 1st being maxed, then says can roll and if under average can take average.
so that sounds like a WIN WIN to me

(2d6)[*3*][*3*](6) psion is a d6 avg is 4 LOL the RNG still hates me


edited the previous table has been updated

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sorry,  1st level being max HP is a given for me.

----------


## Yas392

Rolling for level 2.

*HP:* (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## DigoDragon

> the previous table has been updated


My character is pretty much done if you want to mark it Complete. Thx.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Yas392

I thought the tick means the sheet is complete but it seems that it is going into a grey area.

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

Yas392
Surf Malima
Human Mesmerist
✓
Complete!

kinem
Ted Hundred
Human Bloodrager
✓
Complete!

tonberryking
Violet de Camille
Android Soul Knife
✕
✓

DigoDragon
Rosalina Rivet
Tiefling Wizard
✓
Complete!

Bunny Commando
"Grey" Gareth
Human Oracle
✓
Complete!

Samduke
Millie
Elan Psion (Egosit)
✓
Complete!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It's been a busy weekend, so I haven't made a PC yet, but I have one I'm interested in making work. Right now the party has no sneaks - traps will be an issue and it may prove hard to scout effectively. With the 35 Point Buy I think I can update a PC I made for a failed Planescape game work. (Extra credit that she's already a fish out of water - going to Ravenloft from Sigil is just more planar-travel bad luck!)

She's intended to become a Champion of Irori. Are there any issues with their Code of Conduct and the party members? 

Cheyanna of old wouldn't be able to do this, but if its worth updating her I plan to do so tomorrow or Monday. By filling an empty niche I hope to be a worthwhile addition to the team.

Edit: Cheyanne has been partially updated. I need to fill in the backstory some to explain how she went from Sigil to Ravenloft, to address her two new Traits and one Drawback, and to correct her inventory. 

@*Darius Vibrtrar*, can I ask for one ruling? The PrC Champion Of Irori has three Wisdom-based class features. I'd like to request they function based on Charisma, since Cheyanne has the Nornkith Monk archetype, which swaps all Monk stuff to Charisma. Will this be alright?

Thanks for your thoughts!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

A beautiful half orc going to ravenloft,  interesting. 

They do have curse words for that. 


Switching the stats is fine in this specific instance due to the archtype.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Awesome, thanks! I will polish and be sure she is ready to consideration today.

Edit: I think Cheyanne is ready for review. Please let me know if you see anything concerning!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I'm going to be taking admissions through Friday,  1/13/23

Friday the 13th!

I'll start making choices the next day

@Darkone you should add your 2nd level Hit points

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oops, thanks!

(1d8)[*6*] + 8 (1st level) + 4 (CON bonus) + 2 (FCB) + 3 (Toughness) = 23 HPs.

----------


## Kaworu

Hi people ;-)

I ma still interested in this game, sorry for silence. I have a halfly-finished CS. Do you have any idea what I should buy for those 1000 gp? Some "smart" magic item, maybe? I am lost xD

PS. I marked, like, every Knowledge skill xD Halp xD

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

There are not alot of magic items available for under a thousand, but it gives you the opportunity to look through all the nonmagical equipment and even buy some special material equipment

----------


## Kaworu

Okay, mechanical part of my CS is here: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2738520

Backstory with photo comes in a few days as GDrive file, I guess? :-P :-)

[Dear God, I love playing Pathfinder, but creating a sheet is always a pain in the neck xD So many tables and fields to fill in... xD Halp xD]

----------


## Bunny Commando

> I ma still interested in this game, sorry for silence. I have a halfly-finished CS. Do you have any idea what I should buy for those 1000 gp? Some "smart" magic item, maybe? I am lost xD


If I may offer some advice, you might be best served by some masterwork item. Masterwork armour at low levels is invaluable if you plan to sneak around and a +2 thanks to masterwork tools on some skills you plan to use frequently could spell difference between success and failure, same goes for masterwork weapons if you plan to fight.

----------


## Kaworu

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxD

I'm just roleplaying a big bookworm with some spells who could not become a wizard cause no money for tuition, so became a bard instead xD No armor, no tools, no weapon xD Just all possible Knowledges on CS and some magical tricks xD

Yup, it *IS* a weird character xD Veeeeery out of touch with life xD

Send help xD

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Well, you should fill in your base saves for 1.

Look into buying some light armor, consider masterwork 

Maybe buy a weapon,  consider silver weapons or masterwork 

Did you grab traits?

Did you spend all your skills? Human bonus skills? Favored class skills? Int bonus skills?

----------


## Bunny Commando

Oh, didn't see your sheet since we posted at the same time.
Anyway, unfortunately there aren't many good magic items under 1000 gp. Some that IMHO could be useful are:

Hand of the Mage (250 gp, cast Mage Hand at will);
Ioun Torch (75 gp, it's a torch that doesn't require free hands);
Traveler's Any-Tool (250 gp, it transforms in whatever tool you may need).

----------


## Kaworu

Okay, so:

1. Yeah, saves, I forgot about them xD

2. I believe I spent all the skills, including Human bonus and class skills.

3. Traits, hm... will look into them xD

Sorry, I always forget something when creating a DnD CS xD

EDITL Okay, traits and saves has been taken care of :-P ;-)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

@*Darius Vibrtrar* - is there anything else you'd like to see from my entry, Cheyanne? Please let me know!

On a side note, if it's of interest to anyone here, my real-life brother runs a Discord server for TTRPGs. We have threads for many games in there for quick conversations and questions. If anyone would like an invitation, please let me know - we are always looking for new members to join our community!

(I don't recommend using Discord _only_, there is still value in OoC threads for things that might be referenced later, IMO.)

----------


## Kaworu

My character's background! :D

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

@darkone that'll work for a submission

----------


## Ancient

Here is a Gothic Adventurer, Miss Pentagrast, snoop, thief, and potential victim.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

@ancient looking good, don't forget traits

----------


## Ancient

Adding my entry, along with traits.

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

Yas392
Surf Malima
Human Mesmerist
✓
Complete!

kinem
Ted Hundred
Human Bloodrager
✓
Complete!

tonberryking
Violet de Camille
Android Soul Knife
✕
✓

DigoDragon
Rosalina Rivet
Tiefling Wizard
✓
Complete!

Bunny Commando
"Grey" Gareth
Human Oracle
✓
Complete!

Samduke
Millie
Elan Psion (Egosit)
✓
Complete!

Ancient
Miss Pentagrast
Human Unchained Rogue
✓
Complete!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Added my PC too - recommend anyone else submitting PCs "quote" my post and edit the table to add yours too!

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

Yas392
Surf Malima
Human Mesmerist
✓
Complete!

kinem
Ted Hundred
Human Bloodrager
✓
Complete!

tonberryking
Violet de Camille
Android Soul Knife
✕
✓

DigoDragon
Rosalina Rivet
Tiefling Wizard
✓
Complete!

Bunny Commando
"Grey" Gareth
Human Oracle
✓
Complete!

Samduke
Millie
Elan Psion (Egosit)
✓
Complete!

Ancient
Miss Pentagrast
Human Unchained Rogue
✓
Complete!

DarkOne
Cheyanne Julus
Half-Orc Monk/Paladin/Champion of Irori (Infiltrator - can Disable Device and scout effectively)
✓
Complete!

----------


## Kaworu

Adding myself! UwU

*Player*
*Character*
*Concept*
*Backstory*
*Progress*

Yas392
Surf Malima
Human Mesmerist
✓
Complete!

kinem
Ted Hundred
Human Bloodrager
✓
Complete!

tonberryking
Violet de Camille
Android Soul Knife
✕
✓

DigoDragon
Rosalina Rivet
Tiefling Wizard
✓
Complete!

Bunny Commando
"Grey" Gareth
Human Oracle
✓
Complete!

Samduke
Millie
Elan Psion (Egosit)
✓
Complete!

Ancient
Miss Pentagrast
Human Unchained Rogue
✓
Complete!

DarkOne
Cheyanne Julus
Half-Orc Monk/Paladin/Champion of Irori (Infiltrator - can Disable Device and scout effectively)
✓
Complete!

Kaworu
Aileen Crimson
Human Bard (Archivist)
✓
Complete!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Today's the last day for submissions!

I'll be making selections tomorrow!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

> Adding myself! UwU
> 
> *Player*
> *Character*
> *Concept*
> *Backstory*
> *Progress*
> 
> Yas392
> ...



So, with further reconsideration, I'm going to accept 6 people for this game, ravenloft can be difficult and the extra 2 people will come in handy if real life takes people away.


Final selections!

Bunnycommando
Darkone
Samduke
Ancient
Kinem
DigoDragon

I will have an OOC page and INC up this weekend

----------


## DarkOne7141981

/Cheer!

Congratulations to the others selected and good luck to those who weren't! I'm looking forward to starting to play!

----------


## Bunny Commando

Thanks for having me, looking forward to play with you all.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Alright! Ooc thread! And some pre game homework! Bwahahaha

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...7#post25680667

----------

